#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking for house to rent near Lanna International School

## khonjaiyen

Looking for 3 beroomed unfurnished house, happy to take 1 year lease.

----------


## steevee

In Chiang Mai?? I have an apartment very close  by. I havn't seen any houses for rent and the area is older with many tired  looking places. If you follow the road to the rear of the school, away from runway, there is a nice looking newer moo bahn. I have seen a few farang in the area.

----------


## david44

Can you send Address and I'll check soon

----------

